# Moving in 2 months and finalising details



## Aussie Bel (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello , 

I am Aussie who has been living in london for a year and is now moving to dubai in 2 months with work. 

I have a place to stay for a month and then I have to find a place on my own. 

I know that it is illegal to share and I would like to live in one of the following areas: Marina, Greens, jameira(and any other places that u can reccomend). I know most rentals you have to pay 12mnths in advance but is there any alternative to this so that I dont have to fork out that much money and can pay month to month? 

Also It would be great to make some new friends when I arrive and people who have done the same thing or in the process of doing the same thing! 
Thanks in advance. 
Cheers B


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

if you rent through Hamptons in an Emaar building in Marina you can do it in 4 cheques and pay quarterly which is very flexible... and the price stays the same.


----------



## Aussie Bel (Aug 5, 2008)

Great! That make me freak out a little less. I will check it out! thanks


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Where will you be based? I am moving to Dubai in 3 weeks from the UK (been there 6 years!) and will be based in Media City, so will be looking to rent in a similar area.

Some employers give you an interest free rent loan upfront to allow you to pay for your accommodation. The other option is to approach the bank for a rent loan. Most landlords are after one cheque (not too keen on that myself as I'm used to paying monthly rent) but you can also negotiate to pay in 2 or 3 cheques; it will however cost you! You need to factor in 5% agent's fees and 5% deposit.

If you still decide to share (illegal I know but I will still do it nonetheless!), Dubizzle.com has some great flat shares and most require monthly payment.

Will probably catch up at one of the nights out. Best of luck with the move!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

ok theres Marina tower owned by emaar and let by hamptons and there is Al Habtoor tower, let by hamptons both available for rental only.

check there website.

Thanks


----------



## Aussie Bel (Aug 5, 2008)

I will be based in the same area (media city). Thanks for the tips I am madly researching everything possible. Will check out the share accom too cause I would prefer that. 
Will def have to come to one of the nights out aswell once I arrive and get my head around everything or at least try too. 
All the best with the move too and thanks for the tips.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah sharing is a great option, you can save so much...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Aussie Bel said:


> I will be based in the same area (media city). Thanks for the tips I am madly researching everything possible. Will check out the share accom too cause I would prefer that.
> Will def have to come to one of the nights out aswell once I arrive and get my head around everything or at least try too.
> All the best with the move too and thanks for the tips.


If you haven't got one already, get a copy of Dubai Explorer. It will soon become your bible!!!


----------



## Aussie Bel (Aug 5, 2008)

Great thanks for the tips! I would like to share too so I can make some friends and not be on my own in a brand new country. Will check out the website and I will hopefully be able to meet up when I arrive in dubai. (and I will probably post some more threads with more questions.  thanks again!


----------



## dotts1977 (Jul 4, 2008)

Sorry I'm really confused...isn't it only illegal to share if you are a male/female set up sharing housing? Cant 2 guys share one place? Or two girls?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

dotts1977 said:


> Sorry I'm really confused...isn't it only illegal to share if you are a male/female set up sharing housing? Cant 2 guys share one place? Or two girls?


As far as I am aware, SHARING is illegal, irrespective of the sexes of the flatmates. If the flatmates are a mix of male and female, it is an even bigger no-no! Saying that, a lot of people still share and I intend to do it as well! It's all well and good if you can afford an apartment on your own or you just love to be left alone, but I live on my own in London and boy, it is lonely!!!! At some point, you get tired of talking to your imaginary friend and just want real people around you! Discretion is the secret!!!


----------



## dotts1977 (Jul 4, 2008)

Sounds like there's a lot of lonely people in Dubai!! God I'll have to check that out for definite. I don't think I'd be able to afford to live alone


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> At some point, you get tired of talking to your imaginary friend!!!


----------



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

great info regarding the Hamptons connection, ill look into that as i will be renting an apt, ideally 2 bed, on my own. Whilst the flat share was a laugh when i was in my early 20's, now i am rapidly approaching 30 i have developed too many irratating habits im sure!! lol

Im hoping rents aren't gathering too much pace, as 160k aed p/a was my initial budget? An up to date opinion on likelihood in Marina, Jumeirah et al would be handy?

Cheers

Dino


----------

